# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Đến Hà Nội, thú vị đến không ngờ

## yeuhanoi

Hãy cùng xem những điều thú vị về Hà Nội nhé!




 _Hồ Gươm
_
 1. Bạn phải biết hồ Gươm khi ở Việt Nam. Cũng như bạn phải biết “Hồ Thiên nga” khi ở nước Nga.

2. Bạn phải ăn kem Tràng Tiền, sau đó tự hỏi kem đã làm nên Tràng Tiền hay Tràng Tiền đã làm nên kem.

3. Bạn phải ăn bánh tôm hồ Tây để hiểu lý do gì họ không có bánh tôm hồ Than Thở.

4. Bạn phải ngồi uống nước chè trên vỉa hè để biết đấy không phải là quán nước. Đấy là diễn đàn.

5. Bạn phải tới phố Hàng Đào, và sẽ hiểu lý do gì ở đấy họ bán đủ các thứ, trừ quả đào.

6. Bạn sẽ được ngửi mùi hoa sữa và được hoa sữa ngửi lại mình bằng cách rắc sữa lên đầu.

7. Bạn sẽ được biết thế nào là một thành phố đang ngủ. Trong khi ngủ, thỉnh thoảng nó cựa mình và nghiến răng.

8. Bạn sẽ gặp những ông lái xe ôm mặc complê và đi giày tây.


 _Cụ  rùa Hồ Gươm_9. Nếu may mắn, bạn sẽ được gặp cụ rùa. Bạn nhìn cụ và cụ nhìn bạn. Hai bên đều thán phục lẫn nhau.

10. Bạn sẽ được tới chùa Một Cột, và hiểu vì đâu chả cần đến cái cột thứ hai.

11. Bạn sẽ gặp một nhà thơ nhưng vẽ tranh, một nhà vẽ tranh nhưng lại  xây nhà, một ông xây nhà nhưng lại là đạo diễn và một ông đạo diễn nhưng  lại thiết kế dự án.

12. Bạn sẽ được ăn bánh chưng nhưng rán lên, sẽ được ăn quả sấu tuyệt  ngon nhưng đựng trong những cái lọ tuyệt xấu và ăn những cái bánh gai  không hề có gai.


*Những lý do để bạn tới Hà Nội nhưng không ở lâu*

1. Ở lâu sẽ quen nhiều. Quen thì sẽ phải về nhà ăn cơm. Không ăn sẽ bị coi là khinh người.

2. Ở lâu sẽ có nhiều chiêm nghiệm và tưởng niệm. Sẽ được tìm ra và mời họp lớp từ lớp một đến đại học.

3. Ở lâu thế nào cũng nghiện nước chè. Và nghiện cả cách uống một chén nước bé tí cả giờ đồng hồ.


4. Ở lâu thế nào cũng ăn nhiều ô mai. Và phát hiện ra nhiều thứ ô mai khá giống nhau.

5. Ở lâu sẽ phát hiện ra Hà Nội ít trẻ bán báo, nhưng nhiều trẻ đánh giày.

6. Ở lâu phát hiện ra nhiều chỗ ăn ngon. Nhưng cũng hiểu, muốn ngon phải leo trèo hoặc phải đi vòng vèo.

7. Ở lâu sẽ yêu một cô gái Hà Nội. Và nhận ra cô ấy thông minh, nhưng đáo để.

_Và Hà Nội cũng có những điều thú vị không tưởng_ => cho bạn cười vui

1. Tất cả những gì mua ở chợ̣ Đồng Xuân, bạn đều có khả năng mua ở chợ Bến Thành.

2. Khi vào tiệm mua một món nào đấy, bạn có thể bị mắng là đừng cậy có tiền.=> lòng tự trọng cao hơn cả khách hàng là thượng đế

3. Khi có việc đi xa, bạn không sợ đường sá, mà hãy sợ ông lái xe.


 _Đi xe lên vỉa hè là điều thường thấy ở Hà Nội_4. Đi bộ trên vỉa hè phải cẩn thận, vì đó là đi trên quầy hàng của người ta.

5. Khi ăn bánh cuốn Thanh Trì, phải biết nó được làm ở nhiều nơi, trừ Thanh Trì.


 _Thú vui trà đá tán gẫu từ trẻ chí Tây
_6. Bạn sẽ được gọi là “sếp”, mặc dù chả lãnh đạo ai cả, chỉ cần bước vào một quán karaoke.

7. Bạn sẽ phải bỏ giày hay dép khi vào nhà, không có gì chắc chắn bạn sẽ nhận lại đúng dép và giày của mình khi đi ra.

8. Ghế đá công viên không phải để ngồi. Nó để nằm.

9. Đừng nhìn đồng hồ taxi. Hãy nhìn vào túi tiền mình.

10. Đừng tưởng gặp họ hàng khi có ai đó gọi mình là “anh giai”.

----------


## hanoirailtours

Đọc những cái định nghĩa này mới thấy là mình sinh ra ở Hà nội nhưng chưa bao giờ đến Hà nội hic hic... có cái thú vị, có cái ngọt ngào nhưng chen lẫn vị cay đắng trong đó. Ôi Hà nội của tôi đây sao???

----------


## zuitinh99

Đọc những định nghĩa này mình càng thấy yêu hanoi hơn. mình sinh ra và lớn lên trên mảnh đất thân thương này. đi xa vài ngày mình cũng thấy nhớ. mong rằng hanoi sẽ mãi mãi đáng yêu trong lòng mỗi người con đất Việt... :batting eyelashes:  :batting eyelashes:  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## zuitinh99

Cảm ơn yeuhanoi đã cho mình cảm giác yêu dấu nơi này hơn nữa....Và mình càng cảm thấy thương hanoi hơn mỗi khi nghĩ hanoi đang bị những người dân ở tỉnh khác đến làm hỏng đi hình ảnh đẹp vốn có từ thời xa xưa...

----------


## nguyetnt

Đúng là ở Hà Nội cái j cũng k ngờ

----------


## thuyvannt90

Oa đẹp quá. Tự Hào là Người việt Nam quá.

----------


## vietstar.art

Bạn sẽ được biết thế nào là một thành phố đang ngủ. Trong khi ngủ, thỉnh thoảng nó cựa mình và nghiến răng.

----------


## minhngoc0401

Hà Nội vừa gần gũi vừa giản dị, những điều đấy là đặc trưng của Hà Nội mà đi đâu cũng nhớ đấy ạ

----------


## chung_chung_baby

Hà Nội có mùa thu với hương hoa sữa và cái tê tê se lạnh, đi đường loa phóng thanh chỉ phát những bài hát về thu HN. Phê không tả nổi.

----------


## HoaBangLangTim

Mình ở hà nội hơn chục năm rồi mà chưa có dịp nhìn cụ rùa lần nào chán quá

----------


## kohan

Đúng là toàn các đặc trưng ở Hà nội. Có mỗi cụ rùa là chưa được tận mắt chứng kiến bao giờ

----------


## chung_chung_baby

Ở Hà Nội mà mình cũng chưa có cái khám phá thi vị như của bạn. Hay và độc đáo.

----------

